# BMX Felt Tektro Hinter Bremse richtig einstellen



## armym3 (20. August 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe vor nen paar Tagen nen 20" Felt Rahmen mit Felgen und Lenker bekommen. Ich habe das Fahrrad soweit auf Vorderman gebracht bis auf die Hinterbremse. ich hab sie eingebaut weiß aber nicht wie man sie genau justiert. Das Problem ist, dass wenn man an der Bremse zieht wird sie angezogen. Aber sie wird auf einer Seiter nicht wieder losgelassen. Da muss ich zuerst am Lenker den Griff unterm Lenkrad wieder nach oben ziehen damit die Bremsen nciht mehr blocken. Ich hatte die Bremsen schon aseinander gebaut und gefettet usw, aber ohne Reifen funktioniert es ja aber wenn man Reifen eingebaut hat und das Bremsseil wieder befestigt, dann ist es wieder das gleiche. Ich würde mich freuen wenn mir jemand helfen kann. Ich bin ein laie in Sachen BMX Bremsen.


Sorry für den langen Text.

BMX = Felt Bike 20"
Bremsen = Original Tektro U Brake.


Grüße



edit:


Ich kann auch nen paar bilder machen damit ihr mir vllt zeigen könnt woi ich was Schrauben müsste.


----------



## armym3 (21. August 2008)

Bilder:

Hier mal ein paar ohne das ich die Bremse gezogen habe:




























Hier mit angezogener Bremse: Brauche Vollekraft zum drücken:


















Sry für den Fuß wusste aber nicht wie ich es euch zeigen kann dass dort keine Spannung drauf ist. Beim Bremsen bewegt sich der Bremshebel eigtl gar nicht. 






So sieht der Rotor aus nachdem ich die Bremse wieder loslasse:













Sorry für die bilderflut. Ich kann es aber nicht anders erklären. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (21. August 2008)

Nachdem du sicher schon die bestehenden 25 Themen zum Thema Bremseinstellung eifrig studiert hast, würde ich dennoch sagen, dass du alle notwendigen Kabel auf Spannung bringen musst. 
Ein Tutorial dazu gibts - allerdings ohne Rotor - im oben angepinnten How To Thread. 


Und irgendwie ist es auch ein weiterer Beweis dafür, mit welcher Hingabe diese Kompletträder montiert werden. Zumindest von einer Bremse könnte man erwarten, dass wenigstens irgendwie verzögert...


----------



## armym3 (21. August 2008)

Wenn ich versuche die Kabel auf Spannung zubringen also hinten an den Bremsen, dann sind sie zu nah an der Felge dran. Wenn ich sie versuche mit den Schrauben zu spannen kann ich kaum den Hebel ziehen. 2. Wenn man auf dem sitz sitzt und die Bremse drückt will der linke bremszug nicht mitgezogen werden dsa bedeutet dass das BMX nur auf einer Seite bremst. An was kann das liegen? Etwa daran dass das Seil auf der Seite zu lang ist oder eher der Seilschutz zu lang und der zu wenig Spannung hat? Würde es was bringen das seil auf einer seite zu kürzen und den Bremsseilschutz auch?


Ich hab hier ein Bild das was erklärt was ich meine:







Die bremse wird nicht mitgezogen oder wenn sie mitgezogen wird geht sie nicht zurück.

edit: Kein Wunder das Bremsseil bewegt sich GARNICHT im Bremseilschutz.


----------



## RISE (21. August 2008)

Sind die Federn der Bremse gespannt? Also an den unter den Schrauben, mit denen die Bremse auf de Sockeln befestigt ist, sind Kappen mit Federn drin und wenn die in die falsche Richtung vorgespannt sind, dann kann sowas passieren.


----------



## armym3 (21. August 2008)

Die waren gespannt hab grad komplette Bremse auseinander Geruppft und das Bremsseil zwischen Rotor und Bremse bewegt sich null. Ich versuch es jetzt i-wie auseinander zu bekommen und zu fetten und ölen aber zuvor reinigen.


edit: habs jetzt danke dir *RISE*


----------



## gmozi (21. August 2008)

Würde den Rotor einfach weglassen, und nur EIN Kabel zur Bremse benutzen. Diese billig Rotoren flexen einfach zuviel. Federspannung vernünftig eingestellt + gute Beläge und schon hast Du eine super funktionierende Tektro Bremse.


----------



## armym3 (21. August 2008)

Also ich bin den ganzen Tag mit der Bremse gefahren und sie ist super. O´K ich kenn mcih ned so aus wie ihr aber laut meinem ersten Eindruck passt sie. I-wann werde ich es zu einer Nicht Rotor Bremse umbauen, aber ich will jetzt mal sehen wie man so mit der "Rotor"bremse fährt.


----------



## ChristophK (21. August 2008)

> Diese billig Rotoren flexen einfach zuviel.



größter unsinn den ich je gehört habe...


----------



## gmozi (22. August 2008)

ChristophK schrieb:


> größter unsinn den ich je gehört habe...



^^ Was natürlich nen *super* Gegenargument ist ... 

Fakt ist wohl:

Billige Rotoren haben a) schlechte Lager und b) flexen sie, was auf die Bremsleistung geht.
Eine Tektro Bremse flext auch nen gutes Stück mehr wie z.B. ne VU3 oder ne Evo2

Da geht im Vergleich zum Aufbau ohne Rotor einfach zu viel Bremsleistung verloren.
Und das hat diesmal nichts mit dem Einstellen der Bremse bzw. des Rotors zu tun.

Also entweder nen hochwertiges Rotor-Brems-System oder nen einfaches Slic Cable


----------



## ChristophK (22. August 2008)

hmmm
also gegenargument habe ich eigtl. gar keines gebracht. lediglich festgestellt, dass du unsinn von dir gibst.

sicherlich hat eine bremse mit normalem bremskabel minimal mehr bremskraft, diese ist jedoch nahezu vernachlässigbar gering. vorausgesetzt natürlich gemini kabel und london mod sind verbaut. aber darauf ging ich in meinem post aber auch gar nicht ein. 

aber wie zur hölle kommst du darauf, einer dieser billigen dyno standard rotoren würde flexen? die dinger sind aus stahl. ich selbst habe so ein ding seit geraumer zeit wieder am rad, nachdem der odyssey alurotor sich einfach aufgebogen hat und die stahlversion besagter firma in preis und gewicht den oben genannten um vielfaches übersteigt. die lager muß man ab und zu mit wd40 einsprühen und abwischen und fertig. 

um zum punkt zu kommen. der rotor selbst hat keinerlei einfluß auf die leistung deiner bremse.

also bitte das nächste mal erst nachdenken und dann posten.
oder frag lieber noch einmal nach, warum der flicken auf deinem schlauch nicht hält.

junge junge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmozi (22. August 2008)

> sicherlich hat eine bremse mit normalem bremskabel minimal mehr bremskraft, diese ist jedoch nahezu *vernachlässigbar gering*.



Was vernachlässigbar ist und was nicht, entscheidest also Du?



> um zum punkt zu kommen. der rotor selbst hat keinerlei einfluß auf die leistung deiner bremse.



Und das wirst Du mir nun natürlich physikalisch korrekt erklären können, oder?

Aber ich geb mich auch schon geschlagen, denn immerhin konnte ich ja den einen Schlauch nicht flicken, da muss ich ja quasi unrecht haben.


----------

